# Potomac Valley AS Auction - April 5th Fairfax, VA



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

Auction details:
http://pvas.com/auctions.php

PVAS Spring Auction & Tag Sale

Saturday, April 5, 2014
Green Acres School, Cafeteria
4401 Sideburn Road
Fairfax, Virginia 22030

The all-day auction & tag sale is a great opportunity to buy & sell fish, plants, equipment and hobby-related items!

We will also hold a raffle for new equipment and supplies!

Seller's Registration opens at 9:00 am. Please register early.

Please read the new auction and tag sale rules before buying or selling in the auction.

Auctioning begins at 10:00 am and usually ends around 5:00 pm.

All buyers and sellers must be registered at mygroupauctions.com.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

Auction poster:


----------

